# Any rumors on getting FX HD and Comedy Central HD next month?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just curious if there was anything said about those two channels in HD?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

archer75 said:


> Just curious if there was anything said about those two channels in HD?


Any month now!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Still on the short list Charlie gave last month ... "Soon".


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I think May at the absolute earliest -- from what I have read.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dario33 said:


> I think May at the absolute earliest -- from what I have read.


Some have misread the "May add" comment I wrote summarizing the December Charlie Chat as the month of May instead of the "might" may. I'd expect the channels closer to February.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Question how many HD channels will Ciel 2 be able to offer
us E* customers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

space86 said:


> Question how many HD channels will Ciel 2 be able to offer
> us E* customers?


Current technology ... over 100 on the 16 ConUS transmitters.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Just curious if there was anything said about those two channels in HD?


We might know once the CEAS show begins this week.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Hopefully, some new channels to offset the price increase.....


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm crossing my fingers to get these sooner than later!! :grin:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

James Long said:


> Current technology ... over 100 on the 16 ConUS transmitters.


But... Dish isn't going to add HD to 129 that it can't also add to 61.5.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIP said:


> But... Dish isn't going to add HD to 129 that it can't also add to 61.5.


The question was about Ciel-2 ... but yes, whatever is done needs to be balanced on the Eastern Arc.

New "move it or lose it" channels were uplinked today for internationals on 61.5 ... which will open up some space. When Ciel-2 is active E-5 will move over to the Eastern Arc to help out over there. I expect by the the end of the year you will need more than just a wing dish if you are shooting at 61.5 ... you'll need a full EA dish.

The next couple of batches should be safely on 61.5 thanks to the international channels leaving.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, but things will improve greatly when Dish can get a spot-beam sat at 61.5. The loss of AMC-14 was very unfortunate.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIP said:


> Yes, but things will improve greatly when Dish can get a spot-beam sat at 61.5. The loss of AMC-14 was very unfortunate.


Agreed. AMC-14 is now hovering over the Indian Ocean ... not exactly a useful place.

BTW: AMC-14 was not spotbeam, it was all ConUS. The main benefit was the ability to cover transponders that have failed on E3 as well as an improved power output / coverage area.
http://jameslong.name/e615amc14.html


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

James Long said:


> The question was about Ciel-2 ... but yes, whatever is done needs to be balanced on the Eastern Arc.
> 
> New "move it or lose it" channels were uplinked today for internationals on 61.5 ... which will open up some space. When Ciel-2 is active E-5 will move over to the Eastern Arc to help out over there. I expect by the the end of the year you will need more than just a wing dish if you are shooting at 61.5 ... you'll need a full EA dish.
> 
> The next couple of batches should be safely on 61.5 thanks to the international channels leaving.


Recently the Louisville, KY locals have become available in HD.......but only on Eastern Arc. Those of us that have been Dish customers for several years can not receive these because we are on Western Arc. With the new satellite becoming on line soon..........will the HD locals become available on 129?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> Agreed. AMC-14 is now hovering over the Indian Ocean ... not exactly a useful place.


Unless the DoD (*if* they own it?) has a middle east use for it?


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

My bet: Jan. 28th. 3 days before the price increase. Fox AND Viacom.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

HDRoberts said:


> My bet: Jan. 28th. 3 days before the price increase. Fox AND Viacom.


Channels Directv has had for months.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

space86 said:


> Channels Directv has had for months.


How long had DirecTV had Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, The Travel Channel, WGN America, HBO 2, HBO Signature, HBO Family, HBO Latino and Encore in HD?

How about Hallmark Movie Channel, HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, Actionmax and Cinemax 5 Star in HD (or even SD).

DirecTV doesn't have every channel ... and no, it isn't just the World Fishing Network that they are missing.


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> How long had DirecTV had Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, The Travel Channel, WGN America, HBO 2, HBO Signature, HBO Family, HBO Latino and Encore in HD?
> 
> How about Hallmark Movie Channel, HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, Actionmax and Cinemax 5 Star in HD (or even SD).
> 
> DirecTV doesn't have every channel ... and no, it isn't just the World Fishing Network that they are missing.


Would you quit trying to be balanced in the "Dog Dish All the Time Forum".


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i just posted in the general dish forum about FX HD. in one of the pics from the dish network booth @ CES, there is a picture of the guide pulled up and FX HD is on there.


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> The question was about Ciel-2 ... but yes, whatever is done needs to be balanced on the Eastern Arc.
> 
> New "move it or lose it" channels were uplinked today for internationals on 61.5 ... which will open up some space. When Ciel-2 is active E-5 will move over to the Eastern Arc to help out over there. I expect by the the end of the year you will need more than just a wing dish if you are shooting at 61.5 ... you'll need a full EA dish.
> 
> The next couple of batches should be safely on 61.5 thanks to the international channels leaving.


Isn't E-5 actually scheduled to move to 148 to maintain the license there? I thought I read that Dish has permission to move it starting Jan 15.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

redsalmon said:


> Isn't E-5 actually scheduled to move to 148 to maintain the license there? I thought I read that Dish has permission to move it starting Jan 15.


Correct ... I was thinking the wrong direction.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141682


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 6, 2004)

Why do I have the feeling at some point I will be explaining to the wife why there is a 2nd 1000.4 style dish showing up on the house.

... at least my wife likes having the HD so I can blame it on that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Still on the short list Charlie gave last month ... "Soon".


I can't find an E-mail adresss on Comedy Central's site. I was going to ask when HD is coming.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

James, thanks for bringing up HBO Comedy. When I call and cancel it after my "three free months" are up, I'm going to tell them that's why I'm not subscribing to HBO anymore. It's obnoxious that they wouldn't have the channel with one of HBO's most popular shows on it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CorpITGuy said:


> James, thanks for bringing up HBO Comedy. When I call and cancel it after my "three free months" are up, I'm going to tell them that's why I'm not subscribing to HBO anymore. It's obnoxious that they wouldn't have the channel with one of HBO's most popular shows on it.


Are you calling DirecTV?

DISH has HBO Comedy - in HD.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> I can't find an E-mail adresss on Comedy Central's site. I was going to ask when HD is coming.


try this page from their website.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Mulitchannel news is reporting that Directv will carry Comedy Central HD
later this month.


----------



## nicktripp (Dec 1, 2008)

> *Comedy Central HD launches today on Cablevision*
> 
> _by Richard Lawler, posted Jan 13th 2009 at 2:34PM_
> 
> Comedy Central HD launches today, and Cablevision iO TV subscribers will be the first to see it. According to Multichannel News we can expect 200 hours or so of native HD programming to start, including about 30 episodes of South Park, The Sarah Silverman Program, plus loads of archived stand up and films. Coming up fresh and new for your HDTV is season 13 of South Park, Reno 911, The Flaming Sward of Fire and Krod Mandoon, while The Daily Show with Jon Stewart,and The Colbert Report will get an HD upgrade at a later date. Besides nabbing the exclusive, Cablevision's trumpeting its numbers showing HD penetration is up to nearly 50 percent of iO TV subs, with 69 HD channels available. Otherwise, DirecTV and Cox will be adding later this month with more launches due later in the year -- hopefully Time Warner worked that into the latest deal with Viacom.


http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/01/13/comedy-central-hd-launches-today-on-cablevision/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Certainly not 200 hours per week ... per month? Total library of 200 hours?


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

perhaps they meant "up to 200 hours"


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Who gives a RA about who meant what. How about the fact that "Dish" is not mentioned.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

inazsully said:


> Who gives a RA about who meant what. How about the fact that "Dish" is not mentioned.


I wouldn't worry about until April, let the new Sat get up and running and see what compaines they have signed up, to help pay for that thing.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Are you calling DirecTV?
> 
> DISH has HBO Comedy - in HD.


Comedy Central started broadcasting in HD on January 9th.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I wouldn't worry about until April, let the new Sat get up and running and see what compaines they have signed up, to help pay for that thing.


Dish doesn't have to wait till April to tell us who they have signed up. No news is not good news.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

After the last failed SAT, I would be a little gun shy if I was Dish. Plus like in the past, they have just surprised us with new channels, its kind of fun.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Dish doesn't have to wait till April to tell us who they have signed up. No news is not good news.


it just launched today for pete's sake, and on cablevision of all places. Who launches on cablevision?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

archer75 said:


> Just curious if there was anything said about those two channels in HD?


Hint: March when rates go up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > Are you calling DirecTV?
> ...


Yes ... but that is NOT the channel noted in my post nor the one I replied to.

HBO Comedy is not Comedy Central.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Hint: March when rates go up.


Rates go up in Feb.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

While DISH continues with it's "coming soon" mantra, AT&T U-verse and D continue to roll out more HD that customers demand. 
http://www.tvweek.com/news/2009/01/att_adds_mtv_bet_content_to_uv.php


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

paja said:


> While DISH continues with it's "coming soon" mantra, AT&T U-verse and D continue to roll out more HD that customers demand.
> http://www.tvweek.com/news/2009/01/att_adds_mtv_bet_content_to_uv.php


That AT&T U-verse announcement is a "later this year".
DISH could still get the channels before AT&T.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> That AT&T U-verse announcement is a "later this year".
> DISH could still get the channels before AT&T. [/QUOTE
> 
> I suppose they could, but not likely. My experience with U-verse had been that when they put out releases they follow through. I got installed early Oct 08 and was told by the installer and a customer service rep that many new HD channels were around the corner. Less than a month, 40 new hd. Early Dec., 13 more. Since then a few more. In a short time I went from 15 or 16 hd movie channels to 39 HD MOVIE CHANNELS. That's results, not "coming soon".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

paja said:


> That's results, not "coming soon".


"Later this year" (a direct quote from the article you linked) isn't results. You have a double standard.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

By this time next year won't E* and D* pretty much
offer all the major satellite networks in HD?


----------

